# altima squeak



## bighcarman (Jun 19, 2005)

I have a 97 Altima that has a squeak in the front wheel area. It doesn't do it all the time and I can't pinpoint an exact action that will create the sound (i.e. putting on breaks, going over bump, etc). I have taken it to a shop and they could not recreate the sound, but I got them to replace my brakes (which I knew this wasn't it, but they needed it). When it squeaks it is really loud and annoying. Has anyone had this problem and if so where was it coming from?


----------



## SC_tbfd (Jul 19, 2004)

My 94 had an elusive front end squeak for a while. I let it go long enough that it became obvious it was the sway bar links. the car wouldn't squeak with a straight up and down bounce it needed to sorta rock back and forth with some side to side motion. the sway bar links are the vertical pieces that connect the sway bar to the knuckle. they have a ball joint at the the end that rots out. Not a gaurantee but worth a look. hope that helps


----------

